# Anderen hinterbau



## absint1988 (14. Juli 2018)

Hi 
Ist es möglich das der hinterbau von von unterschiedlichen rose fully modellen evtl. untereinander kompatibel sind??? beide rahmen sind von 2012 und haben anscheinend das selbe lagerset...


----------



## skaster (14. Juli 2018)

Dass dieselben Lager verbaut sind sagt doch überhaupt nichts über die Konstuktion des Hinterbaus aus. 
Für eine qualifizierte Aussage von Seiten Roses wäre es zumindest erforderlich zu wissen um welche Hinterbauten es sich handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absint1988 (14. Juli 2018)

Ich möchte den hinterbau vom granite chief 4 von 2012, rahmen größe S... 
An den rahmen vom vaujany gravity team dh von 2012, größe M verbauen... 

Ich mag einfach kurze hinterbauten zu fahren...

Ich bin kein dh fahrer, darum brauch ich auch keine sehr dicke hinterachse...

Und ich mach gern aus unterschiedlichen Modellen ein ganzes...

Hoffe das erklärt denr größten teil...


----------



## underdog (16. Juli 2018)

In der regel macht das keinen unterschied ob S oder XL. Die Hinterbaustreben und Kettenstreben waren/sind gleich je Model, außer der Rahmen hat SizeSplit. Aber der tausch vom 12er Granite Chief zu einem 12er Beef Cake ist nicht möglich! selbst wenn die Verschraubungen usw. passen würden, wird der Rahmen durch die deutlich kürzeren Streben des Granite Chief unfahrbar! Mal abgesehen von den Winkeln wird es sehr wahrscheinlich zur Kollision von Reifen/Rahmen und Sattel/Rahmen kommen.


----------



## absint1988 (26. Juli 2018)

Mir hat es einfach keine Ruhe gelassen und musste es heute einfach ausprobieren...

Der hinterbau vom granite chief hat problemlos im vaujany dh rahmen gepasst...

Mit dem 222er Dämpfer und meine knapp 100kg die auf den Pedalen rum springen sieht der reifen-rahmen abstand noch gut aus...

Werd morgen den rest fertig machen und auf die testfahrt gespannt sein... Und abwarten ob es sich gut fahren lässt...


----------



## absint1988 (28. Juli 2018)

Der Umbau ist fürs erste abgeschlossen...

Nach der ersten Testfahrt ( noch nicht im gelände) war ich sehr zufrieden... Damit kann man spaß haben...


----------



## Seader (28. Juli 2018)

hast du die feder des dämpfers mal entfernt und dann zum testen der reifenfreiheit komplett eingefedert? kollidiert da nigsn? na, und ansonsten ist's doch vollkommen ok, dir muss es gefallen


----------

